# FC 2010 Fairmont Hotel Video



## Moka (Jan 30, 2009)

FC will be moving to the from the DoubleTree to the Fairmont Hotel next year. During the Masquerade, they played a video tour of the new hotel. If you missed it, it's now available on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtozIffFQ_c


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to know ^^ Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Jan 30, 2009)

wow thats awesome cause i think im gonna end up going to college at Cal State San Jose and thats like right down the street from it.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know.
I had no idea.
XD


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Thanks for letting us know.
> I had no idea.
> XD



and since fc was my first convention, it will be like going to a whole different convention next year, since it will be in a new unfamiliar place.
yay.


----------

